# Best Cheap Software for Prints



## Mullcon (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey Guys, 
What do you use for a software to make your prints? I am more than capable of making them by hand but I would like to find a piece of software to use when we arent using an archetict to draw the job. This is mainly for additions and garages!
Thanks,
Mull


----------



## danjann (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm using Home Designer Pro and am able to print 18x24 drawings. They do offer a cheaper version, but I remember trying it and there was some things I couldn't preform that were really important to me, just can't remember what it was. They offer a free 30 day trial.

https://www.homedesignersoftware.com/products/


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Sketchuppro will work but it's a little strange to get used to, there's some good threads on the subject on this site. AutoCAD light is good and not too much but there is definitely a learning curve.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Use DraftSite, it is an AutoCad clone, DWG is it's native format and it is made by the same folks that created and do a premier 3D cad called SolidWorks.

Oh and it is free and very powerful.


Andy.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

I also use Home Designer Pro.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Also use Home Designer Pro. Probably the best blend of easy and capable of doing quite a bit. Sections, details, 3D, etc in addition to plans.


----------

